# Im starting this driveler #157



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm doing this one just because it's been a while! Y'all have to add music....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh wait I'm a little late with this one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gobblin, you must be like me because I seem to be just a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't want to start too many rumors BUT I think that Migmack might have fallen off the wagon again!!!  I'm thinking that "folding boxes"  and getting burned in a tent might not be his long-suit after all.  

Yep, I'm thinking that "Nine Eyed Billy Goats" and "Fuzzy" might have lots of  things in common.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832849


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Morning. Got home last night in time to watch Street outlaws. Turn on Tv, everything is fine. Get Pj's on, get cold beer, wife fix's my plate, Fried chicken, mashed taters gravey, green beans, mac. and cheese. Sit down pop out feet, poof.... darkness .... no picture. Screen has power and sound, no pic
50 inch , super slim, led hd tv. NO PIC!!!!!!!!!! Less than 2 years old. Dag nab it. And on top of that W2H flopped my facebook page last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Got home last night in time to watch Street outlaws. Turn on Tv, everything is fine. Get Pj's on, get cold beer, wife fix's my plate, Fried chicken, mashed taters gravey, green beans, mac. and cheese. Sit down pop out feet, poof.... darkness .... no picture. Screen has power and sound, no pic
> 50 inch , super slim, led hd tv. NO PIC!!!!!!!!!! Less than 2 years old. Dag nab it. And on top of that W2H flopped my facebook page last night.



Bless your heart Mud!!! Did ya get ta play any games with the lilwoman??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Got home last night in time to watch Street outlaws. Turn on Tv, everything is fine. Get Pj's on, get cold beer, wife fix's my plate, Fried chicken, mashed taters gravey, green beans, mac. and cheese. Sit down pop out feet, poof.... darkness .... no picture. Screen has power and sound, no pic
> 50 inch , super slim, led hd tv. NO PIC!!!!!!!!!! Less than 2 years old. Dag nab it. And on top of that W2H flopped my facebook page last night.



sorry bout your TV
 at the flop


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

great post


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Got home last night in time to watch Street outlaws. Turn on Tv, everything is fine. Get Pj's on, get cold beer, wife fix's my plate, Fried chicken, mashed taters gravey, green beans, mac. and cheese. Sit down pop out feet, poof.... darkness .... no picture. Screen has power and sound, no pic
> 50 inch , super slim, led hd tv. NO PIC!!!!!!!!!! Less than 2 years old. Dag nab it. And on top of that W2H flopped my facebook page last night.



You wear Pj's????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You wear Pj's????



I  bet they have feet too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

BRB gonna stalk W2H


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bless your heart Mud!!! Did ya get ta play any games with the lilwoman??


No, i had her ironing. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry bout your TV
> at the flop


Yeah, that sucked, i didnt want to buy a new one.


hdm03 said:


> great post



Thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You wear Pj's????



Christmas dont ask


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Christmas dont ask



do they have a place for yo feets?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> do they have a place for yo feets?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I  bet they have feet too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> do they have a place for yo feets?



uhm no, never heard of such


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

*I* get home to horses in the yard! Yeah, lovely Monday!
Christy, I hope your fil has an easy passing........... prayers for all of ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning, Read back, my tv tore up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

For some reason I can not imagine Mud in PJ's.
I aint never heard of such.
Do they really make mens PJ's

At least when our TV finally died, it was a 10050 year old projection.  Happiest day of my life.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

These were smexy pj's, wife kept following me around, i had to put her to cleaning to get away. This tv is only 2 years old, buy Led they say, it'll last forever they say!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud?



 I had that when i was like 4 months old, then when i hit 5 months i ripped em off my chest like Hulk hogan to show off my hairy chest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

smexy mud pj's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Notice the pose....

Just saying...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Read back, my tv tore up.


she jinxed you..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> For some reason_* I can not imagine Mud in PJ's*_.
> I aint never heard of such.
> Do they really make mens PJ's
> 
> At least when our TV finally died, it was a 10050 year old projection.  Happiest day of my life.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice the pose....
> 
> Just saying...


 yep, da same!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

waitin on da bank, then gotta git hold of Unk


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

How did leroy get my pic? crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> These were smexy pj's, wife kept following me around, i had to put her to cleaning to get away. This tv is only 2 years old, buy Led they say, it'll last forever they say!



What brand was it? They say it's cheaper to buy a new one than try to fix an LED.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey i got a newer pic , be right back


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice the pose....
> 
> Just saying...



I got a banty rooster does the same pose


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Got home last night in time to watch Street outlaws. Turn on Tv, everything is fine. Get Pj's on, get cold beer, wife fix's my plate, Fried chicken, mashed taters gravey, green beans, mac. and cheese. Sit down pop out feet, poof.... darkness .... no picture. Screen has power and sound, no pic
> 50 inch , super slim, led hd tv. NO PIC!!!!!!!!!! Less than 2 years old. Dag nab it. And on top of that W2H flopped my facebook page last night.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> BRB gonna stalk W2H





mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Listen, I'm regulating this driveler ... No silly stuff! On topic comments only... It's time to clean up around here!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Theres the lil CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice the pose....
> 
> Just saying...



Is that feller behind Mud taking a leak????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Mornin....what is going on up in hera?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Mud, you wanna go TV shoppin wiff us. We'll make it fun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Is that feller behind Mud taking a leak????



  as many times as I looked back at that thread from last year.  I just noticed that after I posted it..
Good question


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Is that feller behind Mud taking a leak????



Yep. That was the boys bathroom for the weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I got a banty rooster does the same pose



muds too big to be a banty.  maybe a rhode island red?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice the pose....
> 
> Just saying...




I noticed the lil butterfly logo on yo tshirt!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice the pose....
> 
> Just saying...





Hankus said:


> I got a banty rooster does the same pose



resemblance


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

are ya'll calling Mud a fat rooster???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

W2H wifey got purdy eyes.. Im gonna tell her hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as many times as I looked back at that thread from last year.  I just noticed that after I posted it..
> Good question



Who is that, McGuiver ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Who is that, McGuiver ?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

bam


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 824032



Nice big ol fat bellied popeye bass!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Who is that, McGuiver ?



Yep, he prob. back there trying to build something


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> bam



Yep!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice big ol fat bellied popeye bass!



Looks like Mud is related to that fish


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 824032



same figure.....big mouthed an pot bellied


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2H wifey got purdy eyes.. Im gonna tell her hey



 I stawked yesterday. She is right pretty. 
Hey, WTH, tell your wife I said hey. She'll know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, he prob. back there trying to build something



You sure?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Does she have big eyes?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Looks like Mud is related to that fish





Hankus said:


> same figure.....big mouthed an pot bellied


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stawked yesterday. She is right pretty.
> Hey, WTH, tell your wife I said hey. She'll know what it means.



Let me go look


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Does she have big eyes?



Chester Good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

blood you comin to the next KMF?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You sure?



yep, buildin a mud puddle


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

How bout you homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

I will be flying back from vegas that Saturday......besides I wasn't invited.  That makes me sad.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

no one wants to play with me


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout you homo3?



we'd never seed him hidin in the bushes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no one wants to play with me


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no one wants to play with me



in Vegas


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no one wants to play with me



Good excuse!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

yup, imma have to go fishing with Mud now, for sure.  He knows where teh bigguns are


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

W2H is down there quiet.  must be mad were all checking out his wife...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone send me a pic W2H's wife, so I can tell her Hi!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2H wifey got purdy eyes.. Im gonna tell her hey



Idjit



mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 824032



You and that fish look like yall about to spawn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> 
> You and that fish look like yall about to spawn.



Thanks for noticing


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

face book done quit working on my phone whats next


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

i think w2h wants hdm and mud to date?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

They gonna ride around in a Nissan giggling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

speaking of giggling, wheres durt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+

Hello ladies


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Why's erey buddy lurking 


havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22, Keebs+


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> face book done quit working on my phone whats next



got it going


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Why's erey buddy lurking
> 
> 
> havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22, Keebs+



Just went back and checked your pics out, tell Tammy i said Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mud=getting smart phone savy?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

he's PJs savy too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just went back and checked your pics out, tell Tammy i said Hey



Send pics asap, thanx!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just went back and checked your pics out, tell Tammy i said Hey



She's at work, erey buddy need to send a friend request at the same time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

For the record i had my stomach pushed out cause that fish was so heavy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+
> 
> Hello ladies





Workin2Hunt said:


> Why's erey buddy lurking
> 
> 
> havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22, Keebs+


werkin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For the record i had my stomach pushed out cause that fish was so heavy!



  we know...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For the record i had my stomach pushed out cause that fish was so heavy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

I caint hate on mud.  I done got more fluffy than him


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> She's at work, erey buddy need to send a friend request at the same time.



 Blow her phone up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

W2H gonan get smacked tonight...  prayers for W2H


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mrs. W2h is taller than he is


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Leroy and w2h is short people


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

have to call them short cause they sensitive to other words


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mean mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hes a hater


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mean mud king


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy and w2h is short people



So's iz I, but we TALL in our own minds!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So's iz I, but we TALL in our own minds!



dats what im talkin bout


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Man, it went from busy to dead in here in a heart beat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

I just seen the biggest backside i ever seen in my life.  Young black lady was defying gravity


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just seen the biggest backside i ever seen in my life.  Young black lady was defying gravity



It'll catch up


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just seen the biggest backside i ever seen in my life.  Young black lady was defying gravity



How big a gal was she? Homo3 likes da big wimmenz.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey biggirl, how bout a lil lubbin......dagnabbit, I jus cain say it with the conviction homo3 does


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

Check this out........... maybe I need to put this in the hunting forum............ Google Earth PRO .......... for FREE!!!!!!


http://www.cnet.com/news/get-google...=nl.e796&s_cid=e796&ttag=e796&ftag=CAD7dba523


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmmm, somebody done been in here cleanin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

I didnt think I said anything bad?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

i was very affendeded


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt think I said anything bad?



Me neither, but I can't get the size 10 to 18 visual out of my head.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Me neither, but I can't get the size 10 to 18 visual out of my head.



I was friends with a girl in school.  She was a size 8 but wore a size 12 for that very reason.   she would cut the waste off her pants so they didnt appear so loose in the waste


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

ok, ill hush before i get in trouble...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Check this out........... maybe I need to put this in the hunting forum............ Google Earth PRO .......... for FREE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/get-google...=nl.e796&s_cid=e796&ttag=e796&ftag=CAD7dba523



Sweeet!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Man.....just got a text from my brother that one of our cousins has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's younger than me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jeff


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Hate to hear that Jeff


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, ill hush before i get in trouble...



I don't know what was said I have just been wanting to use that sign


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Man.....just got a text from my brother that one of our cousins has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's younger than me.


Ask if he is taking a med called Neurontin or Gabapentin (same med, diff. names) Pops (J's Dad) was on this, was diagnosed as Alzheimer's.......hallucinating, stumbling around, lots of things, took him off of it and he was fine!  Double Check!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't know what was said I have just been wanting to use that sign



Prolly right tho...
I best behave


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prolly right tho...
> I best behave



Never gonna happen..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ask if he is taking a med called Neurontin or Gabapentin (same med, diff. names) Pops (J's Dad) was on this, was diagnosed as Alzheimer's.......hallucinating, stumbling around, lots of things, took him off of it and he was fine!  Double Check!!!



Nah....he had something going on where they thought he may have had a stroke or something and then went to looking and found that after some tests.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Man, that alzheimers can be bad.  LMS grandmother has it..  Really sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, that alzheimers can be bad.  LMS grandmother has it..  Really sad



Yep....my Mom's got it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Man.....just got a text from my brother that one of our cousins has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's younger than me.



Sorry to hear that Jeffro.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, that alzheimers can be bad.  LMS grandmother has it..  Really sad



Tell LMS I sasid hey, she'll know what it means.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sorry to hear that Jeffro.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell LMS I sasid hey, she'll know what it means.



Look her up on FB and tell her..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

unless you skeered...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Man.....just got a text from my brother that one of our cousins has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's younger than me.





Wycliff said:


> I don't know what was said I have just been wanting to use that sign


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> unless you skeered...



I feered, very feered


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus just called me a idjit.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus just called me a idjit.



Hankus=smart fella


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus just called me a idjit.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hankus=smart fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hankus=smart fella






pure genius


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pure genius



I ain't too sure bout the pure part.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Who been getting post deleted? cant leave y'all for nothing. Leroy tell lms i said Hey. Alltimers is scary, i think i have it. what i forget


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Neph coming to see me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neph coming to see me . .



Whachall gonna do....play nekkid twista?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandpa comin to see me.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I think lunch is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

I reckon Jag and I will partake in some chili.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whachall gonna do....play nekkid twista?




He's buying a pistol from me . . 





mudracing101 said:


> I think lunch is here.





Egg and sausage sammich.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, it's amazing whatchacan find on Backpage . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Louie, package came back, gotta remail..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

What is Backpage?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie, package came back, gotta remail..



Brotha, I still havent seen it.  Unless my Sec thought it was trash and chunked it..  what kinda envelope was it in?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What is Backpage?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What is Backpage?



 scared to look it up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> scared to look it up



Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Today is not my day!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah....he had something going on where they thought he may have had a stroke or something and then went to looking and found that after some tests.


 sorry........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, that alzheimers can be bad.  LMS grandmother has it..  Really sad


yeah it is.......


Jeff C. said:


> Yep....my Mom's got it.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brotha, I still havent seen it.  Unless my Sec thought it was trash and chunked it..  what kinda envelope was it in?


 read back, he said the package came back to him.....    

Pork Chops baked in yellow rice, topped with gravey & stir fried to deff okra!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Got the boys and futuregrandbabymama's taxes did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sorry........
> 
> yeah it is.......
> 
> ...



We'z gonna fry us up some pork chops this evening. One of my favorite meals.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Today is not my day!!!



You just HAD to look didn'tcha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22+, Wycliff+, gobbleinwoods+, Jeff C.+, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

I got this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe I gave quack the wrong addy?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22+, Wycliff+, gobbleinwoods+, Jeff C.+, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+


sorry, had to play my game while I ate..........  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe I gave quack the wrong addy?


bless your heart..........


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe I gave quack the wrong addy?



hfh don't know where he lives


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe I gave quack the wrong addy?





Keebs said:


> bless your heart..........





Wycliff said:


> hfh don't know where he lives


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

now I feel like Mrs. Htutu postin all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

i THINK a gave him my work addy?  I dont remember


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i THINK a gave him my work addy?  I dont remember



You don't get mail at your work


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just HAD to look didn'tcha



Naw...just a bunch of aggravatin stuff today. 


I might as well just get hammered!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't get mail at your work


Mighta gave the wrong addy


Jeff C. said:


> Naw...just a bunch of aggravatin stuff today.
> 
> 
> I might as well just get hammered!



Jag gonna make Jeffs dranks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Choclate makes errything betta!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...just a bunch of aggravatin stuff today.
> 
> 
> I might as well just get hammered!



Good plan let Jag bartend


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mighta gave the wrong addy
> 
> 
> Jag gonna make Jeffs dranks



Changed my mind on drinkin, Grandpa gonna be here soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

We gonna have us a leader in da house in a little while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Changed my mind on drinkin, Grandpa gonna be here soon.



He probably cain't smell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Quang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff, Let jag make you grandpa a drank...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe I gave quack the wrong addy?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i THINK a gave him my work addy?  I dont remember





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mighta gave the wrong addy



I'm pretty sure you musta given Quack the wrong addy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm pretty sure you musta given Quack the wrong addy.



  got to much going to to remember 
I know it was work, cause he made a joke bout the park.. member?  I remember, you remember?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got to much going to to remember
> I know it was work, cause he made a joke bout the park.. member?  I remember, you remember?



I remember.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

I remember you sure you remember


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

i thunk i remembered den I furgot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

yeah cause he said he was gonna tell hmd03 i worked at the park. ..  HDM03 got excited and sent me a selfie...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probably cain't smell.



Oh no....he's very sound of mind! He don't care if I drink, he'll even have a couple beers with me. 

Problem is, he's part of what's aggravatin me today. He's done brought 16 of those big rubbermaid totes to MizT full of material from her Momma (RIP) that was down in their basement. He's brangin another truckload today! 

MizT texted me wantin me to get the old ancient dinosaur treadmill out of the spare/sewing/exercise room today. I tried to get rid of it over a month ago and she didn't want me to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, Let jag make you grandpa a drank...



Grandpa means well, but......

One man's junk is another man's junk!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpa means well, but......
> 
> One man's junk is another man's junk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Those rugs he Momma made were awesome and she could get goot $$$ for them too. Problem is, I just don't see MizT making any of them. They are very labor intensive......


MizT ain't got time fo dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Word?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Anybody wanna buy some polyester rugs?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Word?


will it be the right word?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody wanna buy some polyester rugs?


polyester?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Come in all colors, sizes, shapes, patterns, etc.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> polyester?????



Verrrrry durable.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

I've got one on my garage floor in front of door into house. It has beeen soaked by water drippin off MizT's car, our feet, dogs, etc. Been there about 7- 8 years, has a tear in the backing on the bottom of it, but still holding up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

MizT's Mom did football rugs, ie, Red and black with a Georgia "G", Yellow and Black GT, etc. She did some with duck heads, camoflage, etc.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

She were a busy lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

and crafty too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Come in all colors, sizes, shapes, patterns, etc.?



Is that the kinda we put in front of the camper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

She's on a roll today. Mud would be so proud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that the kinda we put in front of the camper?



I can't remember....on yall's camper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't remember....on yall's camper?



Yep. That big one we had under the awning at the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's on a roll today. Mud would be so proud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. That big one we had under the awning at the beach.



I'm not sure if that is polyester or not, but probably is. It looks to be very durable also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kinda like this one sept ours is light blue.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Send me a pic Jeff I may could use some


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Post up a pic Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Might have Jag a business after all Jag's jagged rugs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's a few pics of a couple in our guest bathroom. Each one of the little triangles of polyester MizT's Mom cut out by hand.....she made hundreds of these rugs before she passed away. 

In the 3rd pic  you can see the backing she used.

Wish I had some pics of the Collegiate or hunting ones.

They feel really goot on barefeets too!


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

can't believe I haven't posted in herra yet.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet them rugs would feel goot on my hammer toe........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's a few pics of a couple in our guest bathroom. Each one of the little triangles of polyester MizT's Mom cut out by hand.....she made hundreds of these rugs before she passed away.
> 
> In the 3rd pic  you can see the backing she used.
> 
> ...


I like! 


rydert said:


> I bet them rugs would feel goot on my hammer toe........


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> i like!




x 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

These rugs are truly awesome! They catch and hold dirt, you can pick it up and go outside and shake 99% of it right out because it won't stick to the polyester, easily machine washable, and dryer safe. Just very labor intensive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

They also feel good on hammer toe!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> These rugs are truly awesome! They catch and hold dirt, you can pick it up and go outside and shake 99% of it right out because it won't stick to the polyester, easily machine washable, and dryer safe. Just very labor intensive.



They look it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They also feel good on hammer toe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> They look it




When I saw them Camo's, duck heads, and collegiate's she made.....I told her I could sell thousands of them down here. She said, "I can't make them that fast."


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

bet you can't touch her.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> bet you can't touch her.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> bet you can't touch her.......




Bet I wouldn't try.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bout time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> bet you can't touch her.......



I don't think he even liked you takin the pic


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Lata!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

That dog is all bark like dirt!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Later Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



I own this dribler.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I own this dribler.



You are making it your female dog!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

smh....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

durts dog said, "cant touch this"


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



soaked my hiney????


odd.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

the dog won't get me, but everybody else.........can't make no promises.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



sale my horse?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

smell my hand?


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



shoot my hat?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

sold my house??


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



shake my hose?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

steal my hoe?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Time is up. 
Somebody else take the crown. 
Here Keebs. CATCH!


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



send me homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> send me homo3?



i think that's it.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> send me homo3?


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smh....



Sally might holler?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

oh my


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

kang


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up.
> Somebody else take the crown.
> Here Keebs. CATCH!


you caught me off guard, I missed and dyrt got it!


Wycliff said:


> oh my


tell me about it.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

sweet mother of pearl.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet mother of pearl.....



smp?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

yall killin me here...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> smp?



Keebs,  your youngan, hes acting da fool again..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Later Chief



I was tellin msh22 lata....I thought she was leavin, but forgot to quote her.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs,  your youngan, hes acting da fool again..


he ain't da only one, neither..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> smell my hand?





rydert said:


> shake my hose?





rydert said:


> send me homo3?





Keebs said:


> he ain't da only one, neither..........



Yeah fo sho..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he ain't da only one, neither..........



wasnt me this time... No NO i behaved.... 




for once


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wasnt me this time... No NO i behaved....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffftttttttttt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pfffffftttttttttt.



I cant say that very often, but I did this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Bout time fo an Irish!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff getting his drank on


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

quack down there not talking to us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

that makes me lol


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Keebs showed up and settled everyone down I see


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

keebs done laid down da law


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs showed up and settled everyone down I see





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs done laid down da law









 I ain't done nuffin.............


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 3, 2015)

I was looking at a picture of me a minute ago and realized how much my hair line has receded.  I am going to be an ugly bald man!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I was looking at a picture of me a minute ago and realized how much my hair line has receded.  I am going to be an ugly bald man!!



youll learn to love hats... TRUST ME


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youll learn to love hats... TRUST ME



Thanks for the words of wisdom.  I will have to get something other than camo to wear to the office.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

get advice from HDM03, i hear hes bald...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I was looking at a picture of me a minute ago and realized how much my hair line has receded.  I am going to be an ugly bald man!!



Just shave it off; that's what I did.....can't beat it and da chicks be digging it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

looks like an inverted onion...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

bald headed KANG


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm= hair dont matter


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like an inverted onion...



i have a good looking head


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just shave it off; that's what I did.....can't beat it and da chicks be digging it



I am feared that when I am sleepin, sumboddy will draw a line down the middle and I will look like a butt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

i got to many scars and demples on my head


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I am feared that when I am sleepin, sumboddy will draw a line down the middle and I will look like a butt!


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just shave it off; that's what I did.....can't beat it and da chicks be digging it



homo3 be shaving his body.......kinky


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2015)

................ i just better turn around and leave now. bye


----------



## rydert (Feb 3, 2015)

mud=hairy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ................ i just better turn around and leave now. bye


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mud came by and seen me..  My sister was rude.. He shoulda punched her in the throat


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Tell Unk I made it with 5 to spare


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

long day 
glad to be IMBY


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon



Quit fast forwarding WC!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

evening


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit fast forwarding WC!



2 mo of these day shifts then off for seben


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Fixin to tear up some of that Chicken Sauce Piquant, then have a dranky drank'er 2!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT's Mom did football rugs, ie, Red and black with a Georgia "G", Yellow and Black GT, etc. She did some with duck heads, camoflage, etc.





Dang, I want the GT one ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 2 mo of these day shifts then off for seben


Must be nice brother!



Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to tear up some of that Chicken Sauce Piquant, then have a dranky drank'er 2!



That was some really good looking grub my friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I want the GT one ???



I'll get MizT to make you one Hoss! 



blood on the ground said:


> Must be nice brother!
> 
> 
> 
> That was some really good looking grub my friend!



Thank ya blood....that is some good stuff!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to tear up some of that Chicken Sauce Piquant, then have a dranky drank'er 2!



I am gonna have to try and make that it looked great


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Kang Wycliff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I am gonna have to try and make that it looked great




Absolutely delicious Wy......just a bit of prep.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I am gonna have to try and make that it looked great



Wy you have a good imagination.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy you have a good imagination.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

Ttyl I gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Burned the roof of my mouth the other night with some scalding melted cheese.....hard to mak anything hot taste good right now. 

Recon I'll have to eat some death by chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl I gone



Holla atcha later, Wy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I want the GT one ???



I want one too, just don't know what color we are gonna paint Cody's/guest bathroom. I think they are cool cool. 
The Bulldawg room is carpeted, so it won't work in there. 
Do ya'll realize how much work comes when your kid's move out.  I don't even open his door, but every time he comes home he takes somethings. Mostly out of his old gun safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want one too, just don't know what color we are gonna paint Cody's/guest bathroom. I think they are cool cool.
> The Bulldawg room is carpeted, so it won't work in there.
> Do ya'll realize how much work comes when your kid's move out.  I don't even open his door, but every time he comes home he takes somethings. Mostly out of his old gun safe.



Leave it like it is, eventually he'll get most of it gone. Then do your thing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave it like it is, eventually he'll get most of it gone. Then do your thing.



Oh Lawd, you aint seen his room. We let everybody in his class sign his walls. It looks like a yearbook in there and H22 don't want to paint over it. But the bathroom, now that's a different story. Ya'll got anything with some turquoise or deep blue in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd, you aint seen his room. We let everybody in his class sign his walls. It looks like a yearbook in there and H22 don't want to paint over it. But the bathroom, now that's a different story. Ya'll got anything with some turquoise or deep blue in it



Probly...got 16 big ol totes of material in there now and he's brangin another truck load tomorrow. Didn't make the trip today afterall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Baseball practice has resumed.. longest sport season eva!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly...got 16 big ol totes of material in there now and he's brangin another truck load tomorrow. Didn't make the trip today afterall.



Let me know.  I really like the look.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Had a large time with my Neph today, think da buoy is in love with the classic S&W I sold to him..


THENNNNNNNNN, I got to tawk to Chiefbro and da Jag !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Baseball practice has resumed.. longest sport season eva!



Aint that the truth. Bless yo heart. Like it in person, not so much om TV. Kinda like baskitball. I'll play it, but I aint gonna watch it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Dawn tried her best to cook for the boy, offered him sausagengravy and biscuits, and home made cheekun pie, she couldn't understand why Drankus didn't want any, 'til I told her he works on a drill rig, ain't no microwave oven in sight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a large time with my Neph today, think da buoy is in love with the classic S&W I sold to him..
> 
> 
> THENNNNNNNNN, I got to tawk to Chiefbro and da Jag !!



Ol Neph made out like a one armed bandit...thanks to Unkle Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a large time with my Neph today, think da buoy is in love with the classic S&W I sold to him..
> 
> 
> THENNNNNNNNN, I got to tawk to Chiefbro and da Jag !!



Glad Hankus got that one. He will treat it well. 
Life is good aint it Quack.
Can ya'll tell my son moved out. I aint got nobody to talk to. H22 in there cookin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Mrs. Hornett LOVES her buoy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn tried her best to cook for the boy, offered him sausagengravy and biscuits, and home made cheekun pie, she couldn't understand why Drankus didn't want any, 'til I told her he works on a drill rig, ain't no microwave oven in sight !!



Dat boy shoulda took it....he coulda reheated it on da manifold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad Hankus got that one. He will treat it well.
> Life is good aint it Quack.
> Can ya'll tell my son moved out. I aint got nobody to talk to. H22 in there cookin.



Yep...you's a empty nester now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Neph made out like a one armed bandit...thanks to Unkle Quack!



Quack don't want nobody to know, but he's a good guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

They probly got a blow torch out there too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn tried her best to cook for the boy, offered him sausagengravy and biscuits, and home made cheekun pie, she couldn't understand why Drankus didn't want any, 'til I told her he works on a drill rig, ain't no microwave oven in sight !!



What's he need a mikerwave for? Eat it cold!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...you's a empty nester now!



 I bought the lot next door to us for him to build on. Maybe some day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad Hankus got that one. He will treat it well.
> Life is good aint it Quack.
> Can ya'll tell my son moved out. I aint got nobody to talk to. H22 in there cookin.





Hope so Mandy, I told 'em if he took it out of the holster ONE MO time I was gonna whup his arse  . . 


Lub me some Mandy, we tawked 'bout you today !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack don't want nobody to know, but he's a good guy.



Now that I know that...I'mon see what I can mooch off of him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's he need a mikerwave for? Eat it cold!



Lawd you sound like H22.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack don't want nobody to know, but he's a good guy.





Shhhhhhhhhh, I'm big, and rough and tough . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's he need a mikerwave for? Eat it cold!



Cain't burn da roof of yo mouf and tongue and hufff and puff and make funny faces when it's cold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

I see LMS down there, jeeeeeeeeeeze she's got some purty eyes  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh, I'm big, and rough and tough . . .



Bog Ol Pooh bear!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd you sound like H22.



I eat most everything right out the fridge


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

only thing runnin now is the truck, but soon we will be firin up a trackhoe


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope so Mandy, I told 'em if he took it out of the holster ONE MO time I was gonna whup his arse  . .
> 
> 
> Lub me some Mandy, we tawked 'bout you today !!



skeered me so much I think I left the leather on the counter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see LMS down there, jeeeeeeeeeeze she's got some purty eyes  . . .



Cept that big ol brown spot in her left eye.  You know cause she's fulladabull


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see LMS down there, jeeeeeeeeeeze she's got some purty eyes  . . .



Hope she ain't readin back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

She ain't literate.  Summin we got in common


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bog Ol Pooh bear!




Pooh?? Did somebody ax fo Pooh???



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cept that big ol brown spot in her left eye.  You know cause she's fulladabull





Shutup Louie, you WAY outkicked yo coverage, dang idjit..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pooh?? Did somebody ax fo Pooh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She's for sale...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried to take a pitcher of my eye, but it didn work.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's for sale...



how much you offerin to take her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

What's wrong with ya eye jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> how much you offerin to take her



She's free but the boy stays with me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's for sale...



She gonna get da proceeds for puttin up wit U?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's wrong with ya eye jeff



Nuttin....I was tryin to take a pitcher of it to show how much brown in mine!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's free but the boy stays with me!



send picture......of boat


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

They almost black.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin....I was tryin to take a pitcher of it to show how much brown in mine!



all that there cept the whites an pupil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's for sale...





Don't wanna buy her, but would love to rock her world for 'bout 15 minutes . . .


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

cause 15 minutes of the wild Quack would be all either of em could handle


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin....I was tryin to take a pitcher of it to show how much brown in mine!


We knew that chief.  Part if what makes u so likeable


Hankus said:


> send picture......of boat


Long as it don't leak... Deal!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> cause 15 minutes of the wild Quack would be all either of em could handle





I'd be slappin my buttocks hollerin "who's yo diddy"








Jeff C. said:


>





Chiefbro ='s high dolla knee grow..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't wanna buy her, but would love to rock her world for 'bout 15 minutes . . .




  I can't reply properly to that per forum rules but um... Good luck with that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can't reply properly to that per forum rules but um... Good luck with that





Just remember, older and wiser, I know all da trixxx . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

One of you knee growz gonna get infracted/banded tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd be slappin my buttocks hollerin "who's yo diddy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Yessir....we got one lookin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't send a pm from phone..  Gonna text quac . .brb..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Alls i sees is + signs tho!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Where is LMS???


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

and 2 ninjy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Lawd have Mercy......found some candied peecans and some dark chocolate chips.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

I knows she came in herra lookin' for some homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

crap; ya'll morons dunt runt her off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Where is LMS???



bOOM bOOM ran her off!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet quack is loling like crazt


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I knows she came in herra lookin' for some homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

She's on the phone with Mrs 22


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



not funny; her husband does it all the time


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's on the phone with Mrs 22



sweet.....they be telling each other hey and what not.....reminds me of a letter I read in a magazine one time


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They almost black.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't wanna buy her, but would love to rock her world for 'bout 15 seconds as soon as I git my old self workin . . .



Fixed it......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hdm03 asked me to be his Valentine


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Nancy, of course, said yes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm03 asked me to be his Valentine





hdm03 said:


> Nancy, of course, said yes



You knew she would.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

she's easy like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

W2H done snuck up in hera, tell yo wife I said Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> W2H done snuck up in hera, tell yo wife I said Hey!



Tell her I said thanks for the selfie and Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

W2h done flopped my fb page.   Durt tried..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

I told quack a story.  I think it shocked him...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hom03 . I just heard you name mentioned.....

Then they both laughed..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

bOOM bOOM done runned Quack off too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Quack is in shock...


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

You shocked Quack


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2h done flopped my fb page.   Durt tried..



Durt was too slow... I'm the kang of FB floppin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

He he.  Yeah.  Prolly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

W2h lms will speak shortly.  She's washing dish's.  U can tell her hey


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2h lms will speak shortly.  She's washing dish's.  U can tell her hey





I gotta go Mrs T said dinner is done. See you idjits tomorrow.

Oh and tell LMS i'm sorry. She'll know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Aight....gonna go hang with the Jag for a while!!

Yall be cool up in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I gotta go Mrs T said dinner is done. See you idjits tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and tell LMS i'm sorry. She'll know what it means.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hom03 . I just heard you name mentioned.....
> 
> Then they both laughed..



Ery time I talk to Quack, he always brangs up Hdmotree. got me wondering. 
Lost my connection wiff your precious wife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ery time I talk to Quack, he always brangs up Hdmotree. got me wondering.
> Lost my connection wiff your precious wiff.



She's in da kitchen where she belongs.  Barefoot too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Can't send a pm from phone..  Gonna text quac . .brb..





Okay, ya got me on that one . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, ya got me on that one . .



I told her that I text you that story.  She laughed pretty hard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She's in da kitchen where she belongs.  Barefoot too.



My hubby is in the kitchen where he belongs too. Thank goodness my boy takes after his Diddy. He feeding that futuregrandbabymama.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby is in the kitchen where he belongs too. Thank goodness my boy takes after his Diddy. He feeding that futuregrandbabymama.



Soooo your saying ya son and mr22 Cook betta then you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2h lms will speak shortly.  She's washing dish's.  U can tell her hey





Louie called W2H "shortly..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great. I'm talking to LMS and HFH is talking to Quack. This =


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Biggest crowd of bros and hoes I've seen on here in awhile !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

as in soon


Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie called W2H "shortly..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soooo your saying ya son and mr22 Cook betta then you?



Yes, yes they do. I raise my boys right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Dawn thanks Mrs Hornay is HAWT ???  Thank mebbe I married a lesbian ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Its ok Mrs 22.  I cook better than lms


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Biggest crowd of bros and hoes I've seen on here in awhile !!



So, is this what they talk about the OLD diveler that used to be around? Funny the ones that found a mate are not one the driveler anymore.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey..... You should all know what that means


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

haaay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Lms done ran errbody off


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2015)

goot nite


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey..... You should all know what that means



why yes; yes I do......call me after Nancy goes to bed


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet Mud is in his PJs right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

I felled asleep fo a lil bit . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Thought you dayshiftas would like this . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

one mo . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

I see Ms Crickett, don't worry, be happy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Bob Marley NEVA worried, and he was ALWAYS happy . . .


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

sammich time


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm going to be here all night... No worries!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's a lil beach music for Mandy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> sammich time





You coulda had cheekun pie/ sausagengravy and biscuits???




NOW who'e the idjit ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey..... You should all know what that means





Sorry Louie, but that's one good lookin gal !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwwwwwwww Hail, who's yo didddy ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Ataboy Quack ... Captured kang in a high pressure sitchiation!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You coulda had cheekun pie/ sausagengravy and biscuits???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me 



blood on the ground said:


> Ataboy Quack ... Captured kang in a high pressure sitchiation!



yeah, what he said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)

Last one . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking forward to chasing them free birds next munt!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one . .



finally sumpin decent to herd


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2015)

Hank you werkin outside?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hank you werkin outside?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

gettin cool in Girard, frost startin to form on damp stuff


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

BBQ an Brunswick stew


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

that cold bbq sammich cain be good bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> that cold bbq sammich cain be good bog



Everything is good cold except mashed taters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Everything is good cold except mashed taters



Everything is good cold. . . .you must only be considering food.   

Well the coffee is hot this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Everything is good cold. . . .you must only be considering food.
> 
> Well the coffee is hot this morning



prevert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> prevert



As Henni Youngman would say, "I spent a couple of hours defrosting the fridge last night, or foreplay as she likes to call it."


----------



## bigdaddyga (Feb 4, 2015)

Mo'nin. How you'ens doin'?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Mornin knuckleheads


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin knuckleheads



That's not very nice!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Louie, but that's one good lookin gal !!!



Hey, Iv dated some big women but i aint NEVER dated an UGLY woman.. nope neva


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

1969 was a good year, bet she ain even seen her 1st hundred rounds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

hankus, thats a good lookin gun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Crown me please, thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> 1969 was a good year, bet she ain even seen her 1st hundred rounds



NICE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crown me please, thank you!



ok!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus, thats a good lookin gun





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NICE!



only one problem, I've done wiped her down an cleaned her an oiled her an I ain even shot her. I've turned on meself, I bought a safe queen


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

nice looking safe queen though


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> nice looking safe queen though



yep, now all the others are jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yep, now all the others are jealous



They'll get ova it sooner or later.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yep, now all the others are jealous



That's ok as long as they don't revolt


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone heard from Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Nic busy huntin and fishin.. The retired life sure must be tough


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

keebs, hate you werent here last night


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, hate you werent here last night


I saw where the party was!  I was busy cutting up & bagging chicken & cookin suppa................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Where erey buddy go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Mernin....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Where erey buddy go?


turn around........


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin....


hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> turn around........
> 
> hey




Well Helloooo there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Burger King onion rings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

That guys fulla hot air...

Or was....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> only one problem, I've done wiped her down an cleaned her an oiled her an I ain even shot her. I've turned on meself, I bought a safe queen



You done made liars outta me and Quack den......we figgered you'd at least fired a few rounds out the winder on da way home. Reckon the STOP signs were safe afterall......


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Helloooo there!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Burger King onion rings.





Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You done made liars outta me and Quack den......we figgered you'd at least fired a few rounds out the winder on da way home. Reckon the STOP signs were safe afterall......



there were several factors taken into account on that ride to werk, none involved stop


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

beer at breakfast is not frowned upon if you were werkin nights......who knew


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

LOL-ing at the onion ring thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



In that case...tell yourself I said HI.

  



Keebs said:


>



Oh Really?  



Hankus said:


> there were several factors taken into account on that ride to werk, none involved stop



 I saw where you had 5 to spare!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> LOL-ing at the onion ring thread.



Seek.....and I shall find!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

it went POOF.. gone..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it went POOF.. gone..



Yeah....but I saved this:

 "Like most fellers i normally enjoy my own pooots, but not these!"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it went POOF.. gone..



Yep somebody kilt it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> beer at breakfast is not frowned upon if you were werkin nights......who knew



Nor is it frowned upon while at the beach or laying on a float in the pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Slept like crap last night....mighta had something to do with that piece of nicorette gum I had tween my cheek and gum all night.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

nap time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mud



Been a while.....thou shalt be adorned as such!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Really?


_of course!   _


Jeff C. said:


> Slept like crap last night....mighta had something to do with that piece of nicorette gum I had tween my cheek and gum all night.


 you shoulda put that on the head of the bed so you'd have it the next morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Gotta reserve a rental today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> _of course!   _
> 
> you shoulda put that on the head of the bed so you'd have it the next morning!



I had wake up and chew it ery now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had wake up and chew it ery now and then.



Plus....this nicorette gum sticks REAL BAD if you pull it out of mouf.....ax me how I know!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> _of course!   _
> 
> you shoulda put that on the head of the bed so you'd have it the next morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey.....  MUD knows what that means


Sunshine done come back to tell me Hey


Jeff C. said:


> I had wake up and chew it ery now and then.




Mornin my peeps, what up?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

You bout gotta spit it out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Morning Mrs. Hawtnet, Keebs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Sunshine done come back to tell me Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin my peeps, what up?!?!?!?



Werd Mudro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeffro!! Hankus Shorty


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Because I work in multiple states I've got some IRS forms to fill out too!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I started taking Chantix to try and quit smoking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well I started taking Chantix to try and quit smoking



Im considering the same thing.  Trust is I like smoking.  I jsut like saving money more...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

I honked at mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

he didnt wave at me, hater


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

I ran errbody off


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im considering the same thing.  Trust is I like smoking.  I jsut like saving money more...



I'm the same way, I also want to still be able to walk without running out of breath when I'm 65


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm the same way, I also want to still be able to walk without running out of breath when I'm 65



Thats true.  For health reasons and money yes. But i dont wanan quit cause its a habit i dislike.  Its just bad and cost somuch..  I just purchased a carton of Pall Malls.  $35+/-


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he didnt wave at me, hater



When???????????????


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I understand I could use that money in a lot of other places


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> When???????????????



10 minutes ago.. you werent outside i just held the horn down as I rode by... seemed like something you would do to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I understand I could use that money in a lot of other places



me too, mainly my wallet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10 minutes ago.. you werent outside i just held the horn down as I rode by... seemed like something you would do to me



Never heard your horn... Oh well, next time do a burn out in front of the store. I'll hear that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Never heard your horn... Oh well, next time do a burn out in front of the store. I'll hear that.



Cant power brake that truck, Iv tried.  Stupid dumb 4 wheel disk brakes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin+, Wycliff+.......yall makin me want a cigarette. That $5 dolla bill is burnin a hole in my pocket.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

ill send you a picture of 1 jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

I could save on pants!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

I want a cig two, to , too, i just say nope. cant have one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Ill have one for yall


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey..... You should all know what that means



Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I want a cig two, to , too, i just say nope. cant have one.



Wish I could just be a now and then social smoker.....after a meal, couple when I'm drankin here and there, etc.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Wycliff+.......yall makin me want a cigarette. That $5 dolla bill is burnin a hole in my pocket.





mudracing101 said:


> I want a cig two, to , too, i just say nope. cant have one.



Ya'll made it this far can't turn back now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well I started taking Chantix to try and quit smoking




Good Luck Wy, when did you start it?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck Wy, when did you start it?



Monday


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

hoping to be quit by Saturday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff, it worry you bout the side effects?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wycliff, it worry you bout the side effects?



I've taken it before when my daughter was a teenager and it worked great. The only side effect I had at the time was weird dreams but they were pretty cool


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Plus....this nicorette gum sticks REAL BAD if you pull it out of mouf.....ax me how I know!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet, Keebs...


hey, check your email............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats true.  For health reasons and money yes. But i dont wanan quit cause its a habit i dislike.  Its just bad and cost somuch..  I just purchased a carton of Pall Malls.  $35+/-


Even those have gone up............ but they're cheaper than that at Murphy over here..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wycliff, it worry you bout the side effects?


THAT's one reason I don't want to go that route........ I think I'll get another box of Nicorette or the new stuff they have out..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I honked at mud



do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

what new stuff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> do what?



hey Durt...  Ill honk at you too buddy, dont worry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> do what?


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

yall be doin some smoking in herra..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Makin my eyes water and stuff.


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey Durt...  Ill honk at you too buddy, dont worry



are you asking me out?......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> yall be doin some smoking in herra..........



ummmmmmmmmm. I don't think that's a cigarette.


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

homo3 gonna get mad........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 gonna get mad........



Sho is. HFH done told erybody the secret "Meet me at the park" honk.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. HFH done told erybody the secret "Meet me at the park" honk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. HFH done told erybody the secret "Meet me at the park" honk.




bet I dont tell Mr 22 hey no more


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Hot buttered chocolate chip panettone and a nanner!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff, you kilt it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Its deader than a door knob


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Its deader than quacks 4 wheeler after tlp sunk it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

gettin hongry...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

you kilt it like Oj simpson...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

i the grim reaper wouldnt even post...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> gettin hongry...........



i was busy makin Jeff feel bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm hungry, no breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm ready for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm leaving


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lunch King


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Take that Leroy


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

What?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Getting too big for your britches


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Dirt, tell Steph i said Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs... hey


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

sketti and garlic bread


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> sketti and garlic bread



That sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = Bully!


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt, tell Steph i said Hey



.....IDJIT.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was busy makin Jeff feel bad


I noticed.............



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs... hey


did you get your email?


Wycliff said:


> sketti and garlic bread


yum!


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM = Bully!


git'em!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

jeff ill give you a hug later buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Well i kilt it now...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well i kilt it now...



I know good and well all these idjits ain't workin!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Clear


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Clear



Might be too late for that Wy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know good and well all these idjits ain't workin!



man, you see what time it is?  Theys be eatin..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

what in tarnation!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what in tarnation!!!



is that you and mud?.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

I was eating a piece of pizza pie.


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

just got through marinating my hasenpfeffer............gone be goot tomorrow fo lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> just got through marinating my hasenpfeffer............gone be goot tomorrow fo lunch



You been killin Bo$$' wabbits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

i think durt just called me a bad name.. what is a hasenfeffer...  should that be censored??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

im confuzzled


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

but im king so its ok


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Thought you might want your crown


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thought you might want your crown


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>




Whats tu mater


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Whats tu mater



Its too small for my head 

I printed it out and it didnt fit


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its too small for my head
> 
> I printed it out and it didnt fit



Might need 11x14 paper


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Might need 11x14 paper



24 x 36.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been killin Bo$$' wabbits.



he won't miss a couple........he got plenty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

If I was in Tifton, I would have lunch at Mi-Lady Bakery. Juss sayin.
Any of ya'll Tifton Peeps ate there


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I was in Tifton, I would have lunch at Mi-Lady Bakery. Juss sayin.
> Any of ya'll Tifton Peeps ate there



sounds like a place HFH would eat..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I was in Tifton, I would have lunch at Mi-Lady Bakery. Juss sayin.
> Any of ya'll Tifton Peeps ate there



well, DUH.. they gots teh bestest doughnuts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> sounds like a place HFH would eat..........



That's what I was thakin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, DUH.. they gots teh bestest doughnuts



It just popped up on my FB. I bought some Gayla's grits/olive oil gift boxes for Christmas and Mi-Lady is now serving Gayla's grits. I checked out the menu and it looks DELISH.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I was in Tifton, I would have lunch at Mi-Lady Bakery. Juss sayin.
> Any of ya'll Tifton Peeps ate there


Baby sis LOVES that place!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> 24 x 36.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> just got through marinating my hasenpfeffer............gone be goot tomorrow fo lunch



Durt = cruel


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Durt = cruel


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Durt = cruel



That's pretty fresh


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

I got a voice mail and it said, "If this is Jeffrey press 1 for Yes and 2 for NO.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

I pressed 1 and it axed me again, and again, and again........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Wonder what would have happened if I pressed 2?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm fixin to get a buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Press 2 Jeff. Press 2.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I noticed.............
> 
> 
> did you get your email?
> ...


Yes, nice pic



rydert said:


> is that you and mud?.......


thats your mama



rydert said:


> just got through marinating my hasenpfeffer............gone be goot tomorrow fo lunch


I aint never ate rabbit.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I was in Tifton, I would have lunch at Mi-Lady Bakery. Juss sayin.
> Any of ya'll Tifton Peeps ate there


Yes, its good. just hard to eat there cause Hfh always at the register.



Workin2Hunt said:


>


Whats up man, tell the mrs. i said hey


Jeff C. said:


> Durt = cruel


Awwwwwww


Jeff C. said:


> I pressed 1 and it axed me again, and again, and again........



Hang up Jeffry


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

KIng


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wy's got your crown.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, nice pic


blabbermouth!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wy's got your crown.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



What the, dang not you too Wy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs sending Mud selfies.


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Durt = cruel


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs sending Mud selfies.



You can too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Durt done flung a cravin on me for smothered wabbit!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs sending Mud selfies.


meybe.........


mudracing101 said:


> What the, dang not you too Wy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fried bologna sammich at the Cafe 356 tonight.
I aint had one since I was a teenybopper.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fried bologna sammich at the Cafe 356 tonight.
> I aint had one since I was a teenybopper.


I like'm fo breakfast!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What the, dang not you too Wy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

mud told me someone gonna get smacked  bout calling him fluffy... dats what he told m yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

homo3 is a teenybopper


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

teenywhopper


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

teenyflopper


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud told me someone gonna get smacked  bout calling him fluffy... dats what he told m yesterday



He gonna smack em or throat punch em

Told me he was gonna throat punch em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

teenywhopper = oxymoron


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Throat punchers are typically Greek and drink ouzo....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff has lost his eva lovin mind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> teenywhopper = oxymoron



That made me giggle. 



Onomatopoeia


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud told me someone gonna get smacked  bout calling him fluffy... dats what he told m yesterday


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2015)

ya'll stop picking on the fat kind......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2015)

holy jesus; i am ready to go home


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

me too I don't like day shift


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



hfh asked me out on a date........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Wy's got your crown.


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

he said he wanted to honk his horn........

I didn't get it...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> he said he wanted to honk his horn........
> 
> I didn't get it...........



Don't go to the park. 
Run Dert Run.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> hfh asked me out on a date........



Buy him a pack of Pall Malls (sp?) and he will do anything


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dirt , if ya gonna take the boy out, atleast buy him marlboro's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Buy him a pack of Pall Malls (sp?) and he will do anything



And you know this how


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Buy him a pack of Pall Malls (sp?) and he will do anything



I dont' want him trying to kiss me with smoky breath....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt , if ya gonna take the boy out, atleast buy him marlboro's



Speaking from experience.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll stop picking on the fat _*kind*_......





Wycliff said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking from experience.


I'll go ahead & tell ya bye, so I don't miss ya today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

I got nothing...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Keebs. I'z about to work ova.


See ya'll when I see ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

bye mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

I gotta go to work.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I gotta go to work.


where are you now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where are you now?



my guess, asleep


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm awake again


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

What happened


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Now I'm kang


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What happened



I woke up like that a time or two..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

all hail kang Wy...........


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Hankus?


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Nitram is lurking.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

now?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

three pages back everything changed


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

HFH and homo3 must have went to the park.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Quick , what day is it?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't say it


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

hfh you lost your crown


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

the year, what year


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



booyah...............all hail


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> booyah...............all hail


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

lawd have mercy..........


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

can you tell I'm bored


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>








rydert said:


> booyah...............all hail



More like...


----------



## rydert (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> More like...



Workin2Hunt


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Workin2Hunt



Wha


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs. I'z about to work ova.
> 
> 
> See ya'll when I see ya.



MrsH22...Grandpa is here and guess what? One of the first totes I saw had turquoise polyester in it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> More like...


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> More like...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Please try and stay on topic in here. Some of the post I'm seeing are pointless and silly. 
Thanks
Blood
GM (general moderator)


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> More like...





blood on the ground said:


> Please try and stay on topic in here. Some of the post I'm seeing are pointless and silly.
> Thanks
> Blood
> GM (general moderator)



Blood, i think i done told all the Mrs.'s hey except yours. So tell her Hey for me. Appreciate it


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood, i think i done told all the Mrs.'s hey except yours. So tell her Hey for me. Appreciate it



Will do bro!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Please try and stay on topic in here. Some of the post I'm seeing are pointless and silly.
> Thanks
> Blood
> GM (general moderator)



What was the topic again? I done forgot


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

Mud, you 'bout ready?  I got the ski rope fixed! 
Bye!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 4, 2015)

Y'all seen Bob?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

whos pulling who??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What was the topic again? I done forgot


 fergot myself .... Whoops


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Dang it man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whos pulling who??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Werk werk werk...


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

1 mo howa


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Are the sponsors on the back?

GC
DD
Fluffy the rabbit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Debbie downer. My 16 year old doggy girl aint doing good. She didn't greet me yesterday or today. She has not moved since I got home today. She didn't take her treat this morning and has not moved all day. 
And H22 don't want anymore dogs after these. The boy dog done had a stroke and don't know where he is half the time. Dang it. Just dang it. I want my human boy back home. I don't like being old. 

RANT OVA. Juss so you know, I aint gettin no stupid cat.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 4, 2015)

Once you had a dog you will never go back to cat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

She is comfy.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She is comfy.



I feel for ya. Thought I was gonna have to put my dog down a few weeks ago. They are like family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

We don't have kids, so our dog is our kid, don't know what we'll do without the crazy gal !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

rainin, dark, light tower quit......well lookin like drillin by the headlights til another tower arrives


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Debbie downer. My 16 year old doggy girl aint doing good. She didn't greet me yesterday or today. She has not moved since I got home today. She didn't take her treat this morning and has not moved all day.
> And H22 don't want anymore dogs after these. The boy dog done had a stroke and don't know where he is half the time. Dang it. Just dang it. I want my human boy back home. I don't like being old.
> 
> RANT OVA. Juss so you know, I aint gettin no stupid cat.


Dang Mandy, I'm so sorry.......... both of them are sweethearts.......... BUT, I promise, the best thing IS to get another one........ and really? cats ain't so bad!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Debbie downer. My 16 year old doggy girl aint doing good. She didn't greet me yesterday or today. She has not moved since I got home today. She didn't take her treat this morning and has not moved all day.
> And H22 don't want anymore dogs after these. The boy dog done had a stroke and don't know where he is half the time. Dang it. Just dang it. I want my human boy back home. I don't like being old.
> 
> RANT OVA. Juss so you know, I aint gettin no stupid cat.




Sorry to hear about the pup hopefully it'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Dang Mandy, I'm so sorry.......... both of them are sweethearts.......... BUT, I promise, the best thing IS to get another one........ and really? cats ain't so bad!



I'm glad you got to meet both of em. Yep they family. 
H22 getting ready to travel. No more animals. He done got me looking for a cruise.  I juss wanted to go snow skiing. Much more cheaper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Dogs are great.  Loving affectionate  caring animals that tug on your heart strings.  They love you no matter how bad a DAy they are always glad to see you and part if the family..



Cats are the debil!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dogs are great.  Loving affectionate  caring animals that tug on your heart strings.  They love you no matter how bad a DAy they are always glad to see you and part if the family..
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are the debil!!!!



Yep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ya'll wanna go on a cruise Maybe a dribler cruise.  Been there x3 done that. I'm kinda partial to KMF myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Umm..  Hdm stood us all up to go to Vegas.  I bet he would pick the cruise


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Umm..  Hdm stood us all up to go to Vegas.  I bet he would pick the cruise



Been there done that too. Vegas needs an ocean. I aint neva seen palm trees and no ocean nearby in all my living years. Vegas=


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, she got up and walked by the food and water and went right back to her bed.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm glad you got to meet both of em. Yep they family.
> H22 getting ready to travel. No more animals. He done got me looking for a cruise.  I juss wanted to go snow skiing. Much more cheaper.


I'd LOVE to snow ski, I really, really want to go on a cruise one day too!  You can leave cats to themselves, they don't take as much worry as dogs do......... my two disappear when other folks show up......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dogs are great.  Loving affectionate  caring animals that tug on your heart strings.  They love you no matter how bad a DAy they are always glad to see you and part if the family..
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are the debil!!!!


no they ain't!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll wanna go on a cruise Maybe a dribler cruise.  Been there x3 done that. I'm kinda partial to KMF myself.


At least I can afford KMF.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, she got up and walked by the food and water and went right back to her bed.


bless her heart............ Do NOT let it drag on, DO something, PLEASE!!!  I know you don't WANT to, but please, don't............please.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Po doggy..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

And yes Keebs.  Cats are the debil look at their pupils... And they ain't loving like a doggy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Well noone else is here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

Give me my robe and crown


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there done that too. Vegas needs an ocean. I aint neva seen palm trees and no ocean nearby in all my living years. Vegas=



You never seen a palm tree in Vegas?????? Where ya been staying?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

poundin rock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You never seen a palm tree in Vegas?????? Where ya been staying?



Gold and silver pawn?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

ever seen da debil ridin shotgun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

Yawn, skretch, skratch . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

For your doggie, Mandy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch . .



You back at work, Quackster?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You back at work, Quackster?





Yassir, waiting on 7am Sat morning . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, waiting on 7am Sat morning . .



Be here for you know it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Evening Jeff, Quack, Hanky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Be here for you know it.





Gotta loooooong meeting in the morning, grrrrrrrr.



You headed outta town soon ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

Hiya BOG, how's the guy that got his hand burnt ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening Jeff, Quack, Hanky



Evenin Blood!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta loooooong meeting in the morning, grrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> You headed outta town soon ??



Yassir...headin out Sunday moanin. Drivin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2015)

Yall make the best of it....callin it a night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya BOG, how's the guy that got his hand burnt ??



He has a long road ahead of him! I would post a pic but I think it might be to graphic! I feel bad for him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

How'd it happen ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd it happen ??



Just a freak accident.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2015)

Dang, sure hate it for him.  Ya'll will have some new safety rules very soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, sure hate it for him.  Ya'll will have some new safety rules very soon.



Believe it or not this ain't the first time it's happened. I sent you a text.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

this rock drillin sux


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Top of the morning folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Believe it or not this ain't the first time it's happened. I sent you a text.





Won't download, no service. 


Will try it on my way home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2015)

Hankus said:


> this rock drillin sux



Is it boring?

Tomorrow is my Friday and trying to get there faster


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who would have believed that Hankus has a shotgun riding feline !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2015)

mornin all ya heehaw lookin preverts


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it boring?
> 
> Tomorrow is my Friday and trying to get there faster



aggravatin, gotta keep fiddlin with the controls



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Who would have believed that Hankus has a shotgun riding feline !!!!



ol Puddin is the only cat I ever had that likes ridin in the truck. He may have been a hound dawg in a former life based on multiple traits


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm bout ready for a biscuit and a beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm bout ready for a biscuit and a beer





You can keep the biscuit, just gimme a beer !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

They're 'pose to be feeding us breakfast for the meeting this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hankus said:


> aggravatin, gotta keep fiddlin with the controls
> 
> 
> 
> ol Puddin is the only cat I ever had that likes ridin in the truck. He may have been a hound dawg in a former life based on multiple traits




I do believe that ol Puddin probably has some of the traits from your chickens as well !!!  It sure is a pretty looking cat.  Have you taught her how to drive yet????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're 'pose to be feeding us breakfast for the meeting this morning.



Dang, when they start feeding you, it must be a "serious" meeting for sure.  


Oh, and before I forget, tell Ms. Dawn that Teresa and I said Hello !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, when they start feeding you, it must be a "serious" meeting for sure.
> 
> 
> Oh, and before I forget, tell Ms. Dawn that Teresa and I said Hello !!!





Will do and thanks !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

did women work tonight... moped


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Mornin, today is my Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Great .. hoss that relieved me at work come in and said he has been up most of the night with the stomach virus!!??!!?? What a idiot!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Well he could have made you work a double again


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well he could have made you work a double again



Honestly I would have rather done that ! Now he is exposing everyone to that virus including me!! We have sick days for a reason ... And they are not limited to when the fish are biting or the rut...


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Honestly I would have rather done that ! Now he is exposing everyone to that virus including me!! We have sick days for a reason ... And they are not limited to when the fish are biting or the rut...




I only use them during turkey season


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I only use them during turkey season



Idjit!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey youngins


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

hey hdm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Mornin boyz and galz....Grandpa's back on his way to Flarduh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hankus said:


> this rock drillin sux





gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it boring?
> 
> Tomorrow is my Friday and trying to get there faster


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin boyz and galz....Grandpa's back on his way to Flarduh!




Well I guess its time for you to start making rugs 





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You never seen a palm tree in Vegas?????? Where ya been staying?



READ. I said I saw lots of palm trees and no ocean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Good morning yall!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Today is a good day...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

... to be King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mornin

The girl is much better this morning. She ate some breakfast and drank water and went outside to the bathroom. I'm just glad she woke up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

She werent bad off, she was just sick


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well I guess its time for you to start making rugs



I'd help MizT if she's interested in making some pocket change! 

In the mean time, I'm stuck with 26 BIG totes of polyester.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> The girl is much better this morning. She ate some breakfast and drank water and went outside to the bathroom. I'm just glad she woke up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> The girl is much better this morning. She ate some breakfast and drank water and went outside to the bathroom. I'm just glad she woke up.



  

Good to hear....mighta just had a tummy ache!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

MrsH22 didn see where I saw turquoise polyester in the 1st tote I pulled off Granpa's truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MrsH22 didn see where I saw turquoise polyester in the 1st tote I pulled off Granpa's truck.



Oh yes I did. Told H22 I'z gonna PM you today. 


I tell ya what I think happened to the girl dog. Since Cody moved out, I have been putting the heater on 65 during the day. When I got home yesterday, the boy dog had ALL the blankets and she was laying there just a shaking. She got cold. Guess what. The heat is on today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh yes I did. Told H22 I'z gonna PM you today.
> 
> 
> I tell ya what I think happened to the girl dog. Since Cody moved out, I have been putting the heater on 65 during the day. When I got home yesterday, the boy dog had ALL the blankets and she was laying there just a shaking. She got cold. Guess what. The heat is on today.



Po doggie was hypothermic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Grandpa told us last night that MizT's Momma made about 300 of them rugs before she passed away.....rest her soul.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> The girl is much better this morning. She ate some breakfast and drank water and went outside to the bathroom. I'm just glad she woke up.


Alllllright!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh yes I did. Told H22 I'z gonna PM you today.
> 
> 
> I tell ya what I think happened to the girl dog. Since Cody moved out, I have been putting the heater on 65 during the day. When I got home yesterday, the boy dog had ALL the blankets and she was laying there just a shaking. She got cold. Guess what. The heat is on today.


AND she could be missing Cody!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I gotz a freakin followup dentist appt @ 8:00am in da moanin.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> READ. I said I saw lots of palm trees and no ocean.



Sorry....I was high when I read your post; my reading comprehension sucks when I am free basing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

richard?  That you?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> richard?  That you?



no need for name calling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no need for name calling



I didnt use your real name


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

durts a criminal he runnin from da popo


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Sinus rinse = the devils work = water boarding!!!! Me no like!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

BOG=snotbox


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Po Dert went from Kang to fugitive in one day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> BOG=snotbox



= clear as a bell now!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Po Dert went from Kang to fugitive in one day


Poor boy went down hill fast 


blood on the ground said:


> = clear as a bell now!!!



hope you didnt rinse out anything you needed


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor boy went down hill fast
> 
> 
> hope you didnt rinse out anything you needed



Na jus some boogerz!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor boy went down hill fast
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> BOG=snotbox





blood on the ground said:


> = clear as a bell now!!!





blood on the ground said:


> Na jus some boogerz!



This is snot funny. I'm eatin breakfast.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is snot funny. I'm eatin breakfast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is snot funny. I'm eatin breakfast.



i bet its boogering you


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

So close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hey w2h, tell your wife hey for me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey w2h, tell your wife hey for me


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I do believe that ol Puddin probably has some of the traits from your chickens as well !!!  It sure is a pretty looking cat.  Have you taught her how to drive yet????



He is only allowed to drive to the hog pen an back. He jus has to ride the rest of the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hankus said:


> He is only allowed to drive to the hog pen an back. He jus has to ride the rest of the time.



That cat is just waiting for you to call asleep so it can eat you alive... cats is da debil!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

call asleep?  what's the number?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That cat is just waiting for you to call asleep so it can eat you alive... cats is da debil!!!



Who's asleep. I need the #. I wanna call too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> call asleep?  what's the number?























ok, you got me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

call 1-800-247-2747


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> call 1-800-247-2747



no.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



trust me YOU NEED TO CALL THAT NUMBER


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a trick.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> call 1-800-247-2747



I called and some girl named sparkles will be visiting you shortly. She sounds like she is willing to help you with anything and I mean anything at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I called and some girl named sparkles will be visiting you shortly. She sounds like she is willing to help you with anything and I mean anything at all.



Thanks man, thats awesome.  Wish you had send that in a PM tho..  My wife is a member here, ya monon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

i really hope sparkles knows how to cook and clean


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

speaking of cooking, wheres mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of cooking, wheres mud?



I can garowntee he ain't cookin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

he might be eating tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he might be eating tho



Now that, I can garowntee!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

its is golden C eve.. i bet hes getting ramped up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder if hes getting those 6 free rolls?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Ill go eat at Burger KING today


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks man, thats awesome.  Wish you had send that in a PM tho..  My wife is a member here, ya monon



I don't think she is worried at all about you and another woman......at least that's what she told me this morning.  She knows you are not into that; now the park on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks man, thats awesome.  Wish you had send that in a PM tho..  My wife is a member here, ya monon



Tell her I said hey.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of cooking, wheres mud?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> he might be eating tho





Jeff C. said:


> Now that, I can garowntee!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I don't think she is worried at all about you and another woman......at least that's what she told me this morning.  She knows you are not into that; now the park on the other hand is a different story.



aint that the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I don't think she is worried at all about you and another woman......at least that's what she told me this morning.  She knows you are not into that; now the park on the other hand is a different story.



LOL-ing all ova myself


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint that the pot calling the kettle black



hey bro; i ain't judging you; just repeating what i was told.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its is golden C eve.. i bet hes getting ramped up





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder if hes getting those 6 free rolls?



You know he is giddy like a little school girl.  I bet he takes at least a dozen rolls!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hey bro; i ain't judging you; just repeating what i was told.


LIES!!!, Its all lies!!


hdm03 said:


> You know he is giddy like a little school girl.  I bet he takes at least a dozen rolls!



He orders drinks separate so he can get the other 6..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> LOL-ing all ova myself



Me two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Why is it that every time I venture into the political forum I feel like the whole world is bad.  And at any second the whole world is going to start bombin each other...


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> LOL-ing all ova myself





Jeff C. said:


> Me two.



me three........


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why is it that every time I venture into the political forum I feel like the whole world is bad.  And at any second the whole world is going to start bombin each other...



I give up........why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I give up........why?



Noone answers a question with a question


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, Durt.  LMS and I were talking the other day bout you and W2H posting on my FB.  She said you werent a  bad looking fella.  Want me to tell her you said hey?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Noone answers a question with a question



Who says?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I give up........why?



The BIG dog is here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

2 now.....

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
Jeff C.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

we got Ninjas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Nic?

Durt?


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Durt.  LMS and I were talking the other day bout you and W2H posting on my FB.  She said you werent a  bad looking fella.  Want me to tell her you said hey?


i'll tell her


Jeff C. said:


> The BIG dog is here!



Jeff C. O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill go eat at Burger KING today



If I were you I'd go to Mi-Lady Bakery and get a Cuban sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I were you I'd go to Mi-Lady Bakery and get a Cuban sammich.


We need to thre.......... I mean sweet talk hfh or Fluffy to brang us some donuts from there for KMF!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> i'll tell her
> 
> 
> Jeff C. O


wanna trade 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I were you I'd go to Mi-Lady Bakery and get a Cuban sammich.


Id  rather have doughnuts


Keebs said:


> We need to thre.......... I mean sweet talk hfh or Fluffy to brang us some donuts from there for KMF!



I aint got enough $$ to feed that crew doughnuts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> We need to thre.......... I mean sweet talk hfh or Fluffy to brang us some donuts from there for KMF!



Great ideer. Maybe 12 boxes Think that'll be enough

I'll keep them in my camper so they will be safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Besides, me and mud would prolly eat them all before we got there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wanna trade
> 
> Id  rather have doughnuts
> 
> ...



Mud's gonna pitch in too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Besides, me and mud would prolly eat them all before we got there





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's gonna pitch in too.



 ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Black beans, yeller rice, smoke sausage and a dollop of daisy.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Black beans, yeller rice, smoke sausage and a dollop of daisy.



wish I had a dollop of Daisy..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> wish I had a dollop of Daisy..........



I bet you do.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Chicken and broccoli casserole


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> wish I had a dollop of Daisy..........



C'mere lil fella...I'm ya huckleberry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Makin some elbo noodle, gonna top wiff leftova chili!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Just berled da elbos ova.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Clean up on isle Jeff C.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> C'mere lil fella...I'm ya huckleberry!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Bbl gotta go take a drug test, hopefully they'll give the written one cause I didn't study


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clean up on isle Jeff C.



I'za comin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bbl gotta go take a drug test, hopefully they'll give the written one cause I didn't study



shouldn't take long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


>



   





Wycliff said:


> Bbl gotta go take a drug test, hopefully they'll give the written one cause I didn't study


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I likez my noodle al dente'


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Stick a fork in it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I'll play some solitaire alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

for da dribbler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rip!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you throw a sketti noddle on the fridge and it sticks, it means there are done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Can't stick a fork in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't like no crunchy noodles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's it time to flop?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

I reckon so.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

nice flop; congrats


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey, what up


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't like my noodle al softe'


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

nobody does


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder how many noodles stuck all over Mrs. hawtnets fridge door??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Some of em all dried up and hard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nasty fridge


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Nasty fridge



My fridge aint nasty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

I aint got sketti noodles OR magnets on it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wonder how many noodles stuck all over Mrs. hawtnets fridge door??



We don't eat sketti. 


Well, maybe once every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

i love me some sketti


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

I done it............ I haz a stoopid smart phone.......... I'm so lost......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> nobody does



What do you mean?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> nobody does


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I done it............ I haz a stoopid smart phone.......... I'm so lost......



what kind, i'm gonna send you a pic of me in HD


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Its beautiful


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm beautiful


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Now Mud sending Keebs selfies.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what kind, i'm gonna send you a pic of me in HD



that scared me for a minute......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

can't beat a good selfie; who wants one?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

selfie flop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I done it............ I haz a stoopid smart phone.......... I'm so lost......



What'd ya get

I use mine as little as possible.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Mud sending Keebs selfies.



I'm going to send you one too, incoming


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

that's a small selfie............


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

I prolly should  go back ta bed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



What did you think I meant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I done it............ I haz a stoopid smart phone.......... I'm so lost......



Do you know how to anwer it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what kind, i'm gonna send you a pic of me in HD


see below......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Mud sending Keebs selfies.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd ya get
> 
> I use mine as little as possible.


Samsung Illusion............. no book, I had to google inscrutions...
can't find how to import my contacts from my other phone, last time I just did the bluetooth thing & it zipped them right over...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's a small selfie............



Little selfies don't get it!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's a small selfie............



and it really isn't cold either?????  odd.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you know how to anwer it?





I still forget to swipe it sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> see below......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulda let them do it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> see below......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't do it at the store for ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda let them do it!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They didn't do it at the store for ya


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs probably should of had it done at the store......but that's just me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I still forget to swipe it sometimes.




When I first got mine I got a phone call soon after getting home. My phone rang and I had to ax MizT, "how do you answer the dang thing?" I missed da call.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I would've let da phone sto transfer my contacts.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

you should have let them transfer your contacts at the store Keebs....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When I first got mine I got a phone call soon after getting home. My phone rang and I had to ax MizT, "how do you answer the dang thing?" I missed da call.



Same here. Thank the Lawd my son still lived at home. H22 won't even look at it. He would be no help at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonder if keebs got her contacts transferred yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've always heard it's a good idea to let the customer service clerks at the phone store get the new phone all set up for ya before you leave the store.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Why do stoopid people get smart phones?


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

she is looking for a blue toof i believe.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if keebs got her contacts transferred yet?



Surely she was smart enough to have done it at the store; right????


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if keebs got her contacts transferred yet?



Hope so cause I sure can't call her. She blocked me.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've always heard it's a good idea to let the customer service clerks at the phone store get the new phone all set up for ya before you leave the store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> keebs?



She went to the phone store.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She went to the phone store.



to get a blue toof?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> to get a blue toof?



You mean I coulda got somethin other than gold
Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

she zipped those contacts over using a blue toof last time...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> she zipped those contacts over using a blue toof last time...........



That was FAST.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> can't find how to import my contacts from my other phone, last time I just did the bluetooth thing & it zipped them right over...



see?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda let them do it!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They didn't do it at the store for ya


no, I was running out of my lunch hour..............


hdm03 said:


> Keebs probably should of had it done at the store......but that's just me





rydert said:


> you should have let them transfer your contacts at the store Keebs....





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if keebs got her contacts transferred yet?


NO!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've always heard it's a good idea to let the customer service clerks at the phone store get the new phone all set up for ya before you leave the store.





Jeff C. said:


> Why do stoopid people get smart phones?


I have no idea, but I promised him I'd give it 2 weeks.......


rydert said:


> she is looking for a blue toof i believe.........


 what else would I look for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Blue toofs have zippers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow. Keebs didn't use nerry a happy smiley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Blue toofs have zippers.





Keebs said:


> no, I was running out of my lunch hour..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look for da zipper on da blue toof.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Blue toofs have zippers.



mine does.....so does Keebs apparently...


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mine does.....so does Keebs apparently...



or apparently not


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

It took verizon over an hour to swap over my contacts and photo's. I really need to download my pics on my computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> It took verizon over an hour to swap over my contacts and photo's. I really need to download my pics on my computer.



Get keebs to do it...she can zip them right over with her blue toof.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Zip it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Zip it good.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

ya'll are not any help, Jeff fa fa, Iz so gonna whup you at KMF, you juss wait!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Zip it good.


you two, to, too, missy! now zip it, zip it good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

I found it keebs!

You can thank my later.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

zip it real good


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

i'm on a roll


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

zip?


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

danggit......i'm slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya'll are not any help, Jeff fa fa, Iz so gonna whup you at KMF, you juss wait!





Oh Really?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hmd03 zippin it real good. He on a roll wiff the zipper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

bluue toof it keebs


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm back I think I missed half the questions


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Google some direkshuns/video Keebs....if you haven't already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm back I think I missed half the questions



You got a 50-50 chance!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wy=not a good aim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs zippa must be stuck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

rub some soap on it Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wy=not a good aim.



  

Maybe his zippa was stuck too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rub some soap on it Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wy=not a good aim.





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs zippa must be stuck.




Mine too tu to two 2


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rub some soap on it Wy.



rub some soap on what??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a 50-50 SHOT!



fixed it for ya.


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wy=not a good aim.



hope he washed his hands........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Well. Look at the time. 
Tomorrow is my Friday.

Best of luck to ya Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ...



That's sexy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wish mine was blue.
Gold just aint my color.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. Look at the time.
> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> 
> Best of luck to ya Keebs.



Bye!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

did it again


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. Look at the time.
> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> 
> Best of luck to ya Keebs.



Later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I found it keebs!
> 
> You can thank my later.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh Really?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> bluue toof it keebs


FINALLY found it on my new phone, but the old phone has a sim card, new one doesn't, looks like I'll have to get my memory card out of my FAV old phone & do it that way.......


Jeff C. said:


> ...


only you, Chief, only you...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

where errbody


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody




Same place they were earlier, cept msh22....she at da cafe 356.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Getting chores de before the battleax gets home. 


Wait, I gotta be nice. He's hanging one of those pots and pans racks in the kitchen for me this evening. 
Waiting for my hard working love to get home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Talked to the tv people, they said it was still under warranty, sent me a ups label. Going back today to be fixed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya'll this place is crazy. one neighbor doing MAJOR landscaping the other has her yard crew working and the other has the City tearing up the road installing new drain pipes. Thank the Lawd it aint Summer. Talk about noice pollution. 
Seriously one neighbor is a tennis court and they just dumped a ton of red dirt in the middle of the tennis court. Hope it don't rain.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess I zipped it just a tad too tight.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Talked to the tv people, they said it was still under warranty, sent me a ups label. Going back today to be fixed



That's awesome! 
Thank goodness ours s out of warranty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Talked to the tv people, they said it was still under warranty, sent me a ups label. Going back today to be fixed



     



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll this place is crazy. one neighbor doing MAJOR landscaping the other has her yard crew working and the other has the City tearing up the road installing new drain pipes. Thank the Lawd it aint Summer. Talk about noice pollution.
> Seriously one neighbor is a tennis court and they just dumped a ton of red dirt in the middle of the tennis court. Hope it don't rain.



They must have been readin the winter weather thread.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll this place is crazy. one neighbor doing MAJOR landscaping the other has her yard crew working and the other has the City tearing up the road installing new drain pipes. Thank the Lawd it aint Summer. Talk about noice pollution.
> _*Seriously one neighbor is a tennis court and they just dumped a ton of red dirt in the middle of the tennis court. Hope it don't rain.*_


oh man.......right.to.your.pool.!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I guess I zipped it just a tad too tight.............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Talked to the tv people, they said it was still under warranty, sent me a ups label. Going back today to be fixed


good deal!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Talked to the tv people, they said it was still under warranty, sent me a ups label. Going back today to be fixed








mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll this place is crazy. one neighbor doing MAJOR landscaping the other has her yard crew working and the other has the City tearing up the road installing new drain pipes. Thank the Lawd it aint Summer. Talk about noice pollution.
> Seriously one neighbor is a tennis court and they just dumped a ton of red dirt in the middle of the tennis court. Hope it don't rain.





MrsHtutu got rich neighbors






Keebs said:


> I guess I zipped it just a tad too tight.............




What........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Lok-R-Down


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

stick a fork in this one


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

and Jeff's noodle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I guess I zipped it just a tad too tight.............





Keebs said:


> oh man.......right.to.your.pool.!!!!


Pool is covered thank goodness. But he's aint. 
I turn the corner to my street and saw a red plumb of smoke as they were dumping the mud. 


Wycliff said:


> MrsHtutu got rich neighbors



Mrs. Htutu got  neighbors.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

they both done


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pool is covered thank goodness. But he's aint.
> I turn the corner to my street and saw a red plumb of smoke as they were dumping the mud.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Htutu got  neighbors.


*whew*........... I think I'm gonna drain mine & get it "more level" and start all over again.............. THEN call the google map folks and tell them to take a pic while my pool is PRETTY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and Jeff's noodle




Zip it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

al dente'


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

bout that time


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

i thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

dang.....did it again!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2015)

Later Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Bye Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (1 members and 15 guests)
havin_fun_huntin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

all them guest


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all them guest



They standin by for da next dribbler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (1 members and 19 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

Yall stop in and sit a spell..  We dont bite..
Well quack and hdm prolly do but they have both had their shots


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

It's the wife's night to cook ....God help us... What will it be? Frozen pizza, bag with a M on it, or fried chicken? Place your bets now!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

I vote chicken


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I vote chicken



Probably right...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

ya'll haven't kilt this one yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

slackers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

somebody call ??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C is looking for some good fresh HOT sausage


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C is looking for some good fresh HOT sausage



You need to give some directions to the park.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> somebody call ??


It's Keebs. She's trying out her new smart phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dang girl dog is acting like she did last night. Breath sounds like a bass drum. H22 got her to go out, but she aint eating or drinkin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C is looking for some good fresh HOT sausage



Yep...that leaves you out....sorry lil feller!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

wow it's just me in herea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...that leaves you out....sorry lil feller!


Oh Snap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Snap



Dis one bout gone MizMandy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Put a fork in it Jeff fa fa


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 5, 2015)

Start a new one MrsHTuTu


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

Locker 'er down.


----------

